# Sponsors for Marty's Door Prizes



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

As some of you may or may not know several individuals and companies donate items to Marty to give away as door prizes during the banquet held on Saturday evening. The number of door prizes donated and the number of donators has grown greatly over the last few years. So many that I cannot remember or name them all.

This year both my son and myself won prizes, therefore I would like to take the time to thank the following sponsors:

Rodney and Kristi Edington, Owners of R&K Railroad Products, LLC for the custom painted mailbox that my son won. He plans to have me mount it in his room and use it as the location to store his railtruck.

And to Kalmach Publishing, who donated the free 1 year subscription to Garden Railways that I won.

Thanks to Both of You, we will put the prizes to good use.

Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Amen.... Chris...

I won a lowering kit for a box car from Aristo Craft...

Thanks to Lewis and the Aristo folks....


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I send a big THANK YOU to Hartland Locomotive Works for the Purple Mack locomotive. It is incentives like this that keep people in the hobby. I appreciate the support of all the vendors to Marty's Steam-Up. 

Michael


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I won the right to tease Chandler for not drawing my number. "You think I'm going to let *you* get any more chocolate from my train?" 

What a great weekend! Tired. Need to get to work and get some rest


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

I have sent e-mails to the Kidman's and also to Matt Drennan at St. Aubin Trains for the prizes we won in the drawing at Marty's but also wanted to say "Thank You" to them on this posting. 

Henson & Reba


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,
Glad to have won your decals again. They are in the bank for my next project as yet unknown.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad I was able to talk Mary into choosing them, Paul... Although I didn't have to encourage her too much...


----------

